
Facebook and Google offered almost $2M to some H-1B software engineers - prostoalex
https://qz.com/india/1894876/what-facebook-google-paid-techies-on-h-1b-visa-this-year/
======
gnrlst
Thing that stood out was the business analyst offer. Why so high? I’m sure it
goes beyond creating pretty tableaus. Is there a heavy component of ML implied
in these roles nowadays?

